# "GOIN' BROKE" 08' Future Luxurious Bike



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well guys and Gals, as you know, i had some problems with my last build, and my buddy Excalibur talked me into a name change, so I figured I'd start a new build topic from scratch. The theme of the bike is still the same, "money". 

Here is the frame I will be working with this time around: 71 Fairlady originated from Chicago, and then was sold at "Mike's Bikes" in Palatine, Illinios.










***IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, I HAVE THE STOCK CRANK/SPROCKET ASSEMBLY AND THE FORKS THAT CAME ON THIS BIKE IN EXCELLENT SHAPE.***

Next we have a pic of the custom show plated, twisted, birdcage bars i will be using.











Here is a pic of the Fan style wheels i will be using with fat white walls. i plan on custom painting these wheels with some green accented spokes to color match the bike.











Last but not least for now is a pic of the custom sprocket and twisted crank, and the twisted pedals I will be using.











Special Thanks to my brother Jerry for hooking me up with these nice ass parts. he even took em' off his own bike for me. Now thats what I call family helping one another out :biggrin:

More pics to come hopefully soon, I still have to talk to the fabricator and see if he can make my ideas I have into reality. I'm still contemplating on some ideas for some molded fenders, but its a 50/50 shot on those right now, but I do have some good ideas for some to fit the theme of my bike. This bike is definately gonna be reppin' Lux for the Indy Chapter when I'm done :biggrin:

David


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 19 2008, 05:38 PM~9735411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

*** Hey Guys, I'm looking for a birdcage seatpost, and some sissy bars with birdcages if they make em'*** LMK what you got and how much. I have that trike axle I can trade......

David


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 19 2008, 07:38 PM~9735411
> *Well guys and Gals, as you know, i had some problems with my last build, and my buddy Excalibur talked me into a name change, so I figured I'd start a new build topic from scratch.  The theme of the bike is still the same, "money".
> 
> Here is the frame I will be working with this time around: 71 Fairlady originated from Chicago, and then was sold at "Mike's Bikes" in Palatine, Illinios.
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hell yea!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good David...


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy+Jan 19 2008, 08:24 PM~9736246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words guys. excalibur, I'm still about to drive myself nuts abougt the 'surprise" your gonna have for me after Carl casper........... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

any pic.'s of the schwinn parts for sale???


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 20 2008, 03:30 AM~9738096
> *any pic.'s of the schwinn parts for sale???
> *


Here are the parts I have for sale or trade......1st pic is of the fairlady stock 71' sprocket and crank assemble wioth bearings, and then the 71' Fairlady forks and bearings, then we have 2 full fenders (chrome) and a seat post clapm market with the "S' from the 71' Fairlady. Also pictured there is the bracket that comes with the trike axle kit.










Here is the New trike Axle kit I have for sale or trade. 










I really need a set of Forks that will fit the Fairlady 20" frame, decent looking twisted ones or bent ones??? Just LMK what you got. I also need a set of gold Ducktail fenders. I would porlly trade just about all this stuff for those pieces. LMK,

David


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Couple of cheesy updates, I did some grinding on some shitty looking parts on the bike where there was some excess from the molding on the crank case, and the rear where the wheel attaches.......


----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

good start homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abe C.+Jan 20 2008, 08:10 AM~9738384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys, should have some more updates here in a couple of hours, I'm going to the shop now to work on it some. 

Hey Supa, we gonna have a beer at Casper together? Also do you know what excalibur has a surprise in stor for me after casper  :scrutinize: i'm dying to know like a kid at christmas lol

David.

Pics in a bit Guys! Stay tuned


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Heres a few more progrees pics ffom this afternooon.

Getting ready to do away with the kickstand mount.....









Next, got it off ther4e and started grinding it smooth a little......









Then I decided to to away with the chain guard mounts......









More of the rear chain guard mount taken off.......









Finally, I put the bike in some primer I had laying around just to see if there were any bad spots I needed to tend to. An extra step, but I want this to be the best I can get it, so the extra work wont hurt.......









Thats all for now until I can get to the metal Fab shop :biggrin: Stay tuned for more updates!

David


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

is it gonna be street or are u gonna do some plating on it ?


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ive got some ideas for it. definately wont be street, and yes i understand the primering was an extra unneeded step, but was just messing around. i have to see the metal fab guy here in town to see if he can come up with the ideas i have here this week.

david


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I STILL HAVE THAT AIR RIDE SET UP FOR YOU AND A FEW OTHER PARTS


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

dont delete the picture from where ever you loading them at there gone now


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2008, 12:07 AM~9743264
> *I STILL HAVE THAT AIR RIDE SET UP FOR YOU AND A FEW OTHER PARTS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 20 2008, 11:53 AM~9738715
> *Thanks Guys, should have some more updates here in a couple of hours, I'm going to the shop now to work on it some.
> 
> Hey Supa, we gonna have a beer at Casper together?  Also do you know what excalibur has a surprise in stor for me after casper   :scrutinize:  i'm dying to know like a kid at christmas lol
> ...



Not 21 bro  if i was i would but i dont like beer any way :biggrin: 

and the surpise had something to do with Ky Jelly and Baseball bat :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 20 2008, 11:02 PM~9743795
> *Not 21 bro    if i was i would but i dont like beer any way  :biggrin:
> 
> and the surpise had something to do with Ky Jelly and Baseball bat  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



Damn i'll buy you a wine cooler then LMFAO.....Just Playin..... :biggrin:

Boy I sure hope Darren takes it easy on me with the bat, I'm stilla virgin :0


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quick update:

I decided that the wheels werent "cool" enough for me so I took em apart. I plan on doing the spokes black with chrome nipples, and the wheels dish and hub in green........ i have seen this done before, but my idea should be a little different.




HEY SUPA COULD YOU TAKE THE PIC ON HERE OF THE FAN WHEEL AND PHOTOSHOP IT FOR ME IN THOSE COLORS :biggrin: Please..... 

David


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 01:32 AM~9744047
> *Damn i'll buy you a wine cooler then LMFAO.....Just Playin..... :biggrin:
> 
> Boy I sure hope Darren takes it easy on me with the bat, I'm stilla virgin  :0
> *


and u have a kid dam thats odd :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 01:35 AM~9744061
> *Quick update:
> 
> I decided that the wheels werent "cool" enough for me so I took em apart.  I plan on doing the spokes black with chrome nipples, and the wheels dish and hub in green........ i have seen this done before, but my idea should be a little different.
> ...



u got a dolla?


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 21 2008, 10:58 AM~9746198
> *u got a dolla?
> *



Damn homie Im broke as a joke now that I bought this car and all :biggrin: photoshop it for me please


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 01:10 PM~9746306
> *Damn homie Im broke as a joke now that I bought this car and all :biggrin:  photoshop it for me please
> *


lol i am  

i got the green looks kinda cool :biggrin: 










now the spokes a stuff will take a wile :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 01:10 PM~9746306
> *Damn homie Im broke as a joke now that I bought this car and all :biggrin:  photoshop it for me please
> *


i wont to photoshop the car  :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Photosho[p the damn thing I aint complaining lol. The green looks good thats what i was shooting for with black spokes and chrome nipples :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 01:34 PM~9746483
> *Photosho[p the damn thing I aint complaining lol.  The green looks good thats what i was shooting for with black spokes and chrome nipples :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i am :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good in green with chrome spokes :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 21 2008, 02:07 PM~9746730
> *looks good in green with chrome spokes  :0
> *


thats y i posted it i likes it :biggrin: 


missed up on the grill  










:biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks thats inspirational :biggrin:

here is a pic of the front fan wheel dissasembled before primering and paint.











David


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 02:15 PM~9746798
> *Thanks thats inspirational :biggrin:
> 
> here is a pic of the front fan wheel dissasembled before primering and paint.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i gotta see this. cuz i was wantong to paint my nipples. but like you i'm in the same boat on the know how part


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

The painting process isnt as bad as i thiought it would be. prep is a snap, but like others said putting the wheels together again will be the hard part. I'm assuming if I'm careful and take my time It wont be that bad. Too cold to f-ing paint right now, so it will be a few days for pics


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just an update......

I found this new welding place that uses a CNC machine as well as welding. The guy told me he might be able to do me some custom parts. He charges 65 an hour, and said the parts only take like 10 minutes to cut. The majority of the time is designing it on CAD. I might be able to hook some LIL homies up on here too. I'll check him out and let you alll know!

HE TOLD ME ROUGHLY PARTS(2 SKIRTS AND A TANK FOR A FAIRLADY) DESIGNED, CUT, WELDED, WITH LASER CUT DOLLAR SIGNS IN EM FOR 100 BUCKS. :0 CAN'T BEAT THAT WITH A STICK IF YA ASK ME!

David


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 21 2008, 12:15 PM~9746798
> *Thanks thats inspirational :biggrin:
> 
> here is a pic of the front fan wheel dissasembled before primering and paint.
> ...


BEFORE PRIMERING THOSE SPRAY IT WITH ''BULLDOG'' IT A SPRAY THAT HELPS THE PAINT STICK TO THE SANDED CHROME...I HIGHLY RECOMMEND USING IT, ITS COST UNDER $10 AND ITS WELL WORTH IT, LESS CHANCE OF THE PAINT FLAKING OFF


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 21 2008, 10:52 PM~9752850
> *BEFORE PRIMERING THOSE SPRAY IT WITH ''BULLDOG'' IT A SPRAY THAT HELPS THE PAINT STICK TO THE SANDED CHROME...I HIGHLY RECOMMEND USING IT, ITS COST UNDER $10 AND ITS WELL WORTH IT, LESS CHANCE OF THE PAINT FLAKING OFF
> *



Thanks danny, if anyone would know, it would be you! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Got your CAD for your forks this morning


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 11:01 AM~9754652
> *Got your CAD for your forks this morning
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2008, 07:56 PM~9754932
> *
> *


Simple enough design, it won't come out with wiggly lines and will be cut right the FIRST time with NO cleanup required 

Oh and it won't get lost in the mail either


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 10:05 AM~9754974
> *Simple enough design, it won't come out with wiggly lines and will be cut right the FIRST time with NO cleanup required
> 
> Oh and it won't get lost in the mail either
> *



Thanks Tony,

Thats always a plus lmao. Damn mail serivce lost my big dollar sign forks...... :uh: :roflmao: :thumbsup: 

Cant wait to get em' 

David


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 21 2008, 02:13 PM~9746775
> *thats y i posted it i likes it  :biggrin:
> missed up on the grill
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKIN HORRIBLE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

heres what it looks like


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 22 2008, 12:42 PM~9755226
> *THATS FUCKIN HORRIBLE
> *


 :0 i didnt say i was going to make it pefect  any way for 5 mins of work it dont look bad :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 22 2008, 11:01 AM~9754652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Got a little bit more done to the frame and one of the wheels tonight......

Here the frame has been completely sandblasted to bare metal, and ready for the metal fab work...









I also sandblasted the rim, got the chrome off of it and then lightly went over it with 800 grit paper. It is very smooth and should make for a glossy finish with the paint.









Here is a cardboard template of some ideas for some metal fab I was playing around with, nothing definate yet though.....









And last but not least a cardboard template for a skirt idea, again nothing set in stone, just playin with ideas....









More updates to follow once i get the metal fab work done....

David


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 22 2008, 11:35 PM~9761084
> *Got a little bit more done to the frame and one of the wheels tonight......
> 
> Here the frame has been completely sandblasted to bare metal, and ready for the metal fab work...
> ...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 12:05 PM~9754974
> *Simple enough design, it won't come out with wiggly lines and will be cut right the FIRST time with NO cleanup required
> 
> Oh and it won't get lost in the mail either
> *


Now that's quality work with good service... :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

sandblasting everything was the way to go


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

keep up the good work David...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 12:05 PM~9754974
> *Simple enough design, it won't come out with wiggly lines and will be cut right the FIRST time with NO cleanup required
> 
> Oh and it won't get lost in the mail either ;)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

they're some tight skirt ideas


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jan 23 2008, 01:15 AM~9761376
> *they're some tight skirt ideas
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice build up


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok guys, since alot of you have helped me in this build, I want your opinions on the rear skirts. Shouls I use the ones pictured. I've gotten some good feedback on the so far, or try and design some more.

TonyO is also going to design me a Dollar Sign headbadge, and POSSIBLY (pending funds) a dollar sign sprocket. Thise pieces will take a while to save up on, but should set the bike off I think.


I'm also contemplating on paint color. I'm doing the bike in a money theme as you know, so any ideas of "green paint" would be greatly appreciated.

WHEELS: Heres what i have in store for the wheels.

GREEN DISH, CHROME HUB, CHROME NIPPLES, AND THERE ARE 6 SPOKES PER FAN. THE OUTER SPOKES ON EACH FAN WILL BE LEFT CHROME, THEN THE INNER 4 WILL BE GLOSS BLACK.

Let me know what you think.

D


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 22 2008, 11:51 PM~9761223
> *keep up the good work David...
> *


Thanks Dave, that means alot coming from you. Reading your build topics makes me strive to do the best I can with what funds I have for Luxurious. My soon to be 6 yr old is very excited about all of this build, and me being in the club. My next build will be a bike for him. He's starting to understand the concept of show, and somethign you ride. It would mean the world to him to be able to show a bike right next to daddy  From then on out after I get these bikes completed to my fullest, best potential, it will be a car for me, AND YES HOPEFULLY REPPIN' A LUX PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!

~D~


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Joe Lux, you fokker, I got pics....muahhahahahahahahahahahah







 
:roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 23 2008, 09:33 AM~9762271
> *Hey Joe Lux, you fokker, I got pics....muahhahahahahahahahahahah
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 22 2008, 08:23 PM~9759409
> *heres what it looks like
> 
> 
> ...



where can I pick this up at, and would it make a difference since i sandblasted the rim? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 23 2008, 09:31 AM~9762269
> *Thanks Dave, that means alot coming from you.  Reading your build topics makes me strive to do the best I can with what funds I have for Luxurious.  My soon to be 6 yr old is very excited about all of this build, and me being in the club.  My next build will be a bike for him.  He's starting to understand the concept of show, and somethign you ride. It would mean the world to him to be able to show a bike right next to daddy   From then on out after I get these bikes completed to my fullest, best potential, it will be a car for me, AND YES HOPEFULLY REPPIN' A LUX PLAQUE IN THE BACK WINDOW!
> 
> ~D~
> *


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

lookin good david


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 23 2008, 08:54 AM~9762561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys! 

Sorry there hasnt been much fab work but money is tight right now since I bought my Lincoln lol, but soon, very soon.

I also have Tonyo cutting me a dollar sign sprocket, forks, crown, and headbadge, just gotta svae the cash. I also have a fab shop gonna cut me a deal for under 100 bucks for my metal frame work!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 23 2008, 08:50 AM~9762545
> *where can I pick this up at, and would it make a difference since i sandblasted the rim? :dunno:
> *


sand blasted's fine... you dont need it now


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

So I guess you wont be needing my forks now???


anyway, I think seafoam green would be a nice color with darker (candy) graphics or murals and some leafing. 

just an idea.


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9775039
> *So I guess you wont be needing my forks now???
> anyway, I think seafoam green would be a nice color with darker (candy) graphics or murals and some leafing.
> 
> ...



i like that idea :biggrin: Although, i'm building my 6 yr old a bike and he'd love those forks  but i understand. It will prolly BE A WHILE before I get those from tonyo.

David


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

well, I kinda got screwed on the pricing from the phone call to an in person visit to the metal fab shop. went from 60 bucks to about 300 real quick..... :angry: :uh: 

So, needless to say i bought myself a sheet of 14 gauge steel and am going to cut the tank and skirts myself, then have a buddy tack em on. from the on out it will be grinding, bondo, sanding, and repeat thos steps lol :biggrin: heres what I have traced out on the steel...










Any criticism is welcome, to me its a little different than what most bikes I have seen, and thats what I was shooting for 

David


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 24 2008, 10:28 PM~9778408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHERS THINK DAVID, YOU WONT BE ABLE TO PLEASE EVERYONE, JUST DO WHAT YOU LIKE


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:33 PM~9778466
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT WHAT OTHERS THINK DAVID, YOU WONT BE ABLE TO PLEASE EVERYONE, JUST DO WHAT YOU LIKE
> *



Thanks for the kind words danny. I totally understand where you are coming from. i really think it looks "different". I'm not knocking anyones designs, but to me you see the same tanks and skirts anymore on most bikes, so I was going for a little somethign different. I'm not to bashful to share my ideas on here either because i just love what I'm doing, and it makes me and my son happy 

NEXT IDEA: I plan to use a Conti kit without the spare wheel. i plan on using it for the mount to my air supply tank that will be used with the air kit I'm getting from danny soon :biggrin: I have talked to the local airbrush guy, and after I prep, and spray it whatever color green I choose, it will be accented with the bike name "GOIN BROKE", and some dollar signs with an airbrush. 

I also talked to the guy at the local Schwinn shop which has been in business as long as I can remember and he's goign to frelace and true my fan wheels after I prep and paint them.

I need some paint ideas. You all have helped me so much, I would like for you to post up some different shades of green for the base color. I'm shooting for a cxandy green of some kind over it to accent the dollar sign graphics :biggrin: Post some up if you have time.


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 24 2008, 05:11 PM~9775039
> *So I guess you wont be needing my forks now???
> anyway, I think seafoam green would be a nice color with darker (candy) graphics or murals and some leafing.
> 
> ...



darren, when you get a chance could you post up some pics of this color, i cant seem to search anywhere and find any..... Thanks my friend.

David


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

KANDY ORGANIC GREEN


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 24 2008, 10:52 PM~9778701
> *KANDY ORGANIC GREEN
> *


 :0 :0 
:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 12:43 AM~9778579
> *Thanks for the kind words danny.  I totally understand where you are coming from.  i really think it looks "different".  I'm not knocking anyones designs, but to me you see the same tanks and skirts anymore on most bikes, so I was going for a little somethign different.  I'm not to bashful to share my ideas on here either because i just love what I'm doing, and it makes me and my son happy
> 
> NEXT IDEA:  I plan to use a Conti kit without the spare wheel.  i plan on using it for the mount to my air supply tank that will be used with the air kit I'm getting from danny soon :biggrin:  I have talked to the local airbrush guy, and after I prep, and spray it whatever color green I choose, it will be accented with the bike name "GOIN BROKE", and some dollar signs with an airbrush.
> ...


shit It's a good thing I don't write that many words in a post cause I would never be on top right now... :biggrin: Just fucking around David...Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 24 2008, 11:21 PM~9778959
> *shit It's a good thing I don't write that many words in a post cause I would never be on top right now... :biggrin:  Just fucking around David...Keep up the good work bro...
> *



:roflmao: Yeah dave i definately have too much time on my hands, and too many ideas lol. Thanks for the kind words though 

David


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok guys here are some updates. Keep in mind I'm A BUDGET BUILDER, so I have to use whatever I can. My cuz "Baby Chuck" and I were out in 4 degree weather trying to cut the metal out for this, and boy was it flippin cold.........

The start of cutting out a skirt, jigsaw works pretty well, and fairly clean if you ask me.









Some more shots of me cutting out some of the pieces....


















Here is Baby Chuck drilling some pilot holes for the jigsaw....








IMG]http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c188/theshape46124/006.jpg[/IMG]

Baby Chuck again using the grinder. We found it saves alot of time rough cutting these out with the grinder and a cutoff wheel.









Baby Chuck changing out those burnt up grinding discs :uh: 









Here is a mock up of one side of the tank, still needs a little more work, but you kinda get the idea. This is 14 gauge steel, and I plan on switching to 16 gauge to box in the tank since its more forgiving and flexible.









LAST BUT NOT LEAST, TO ALL THE HATERS :biggrin: :roflmao:









****NOTE**** About the hat I'm wearing. I know Lux's rules about having stuff made, but my girlfriend surprised me with it and it was like 30 bucks, so I just sport it around the house


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

its looking good david


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 25 2008, 10:10 AM~9781069
> *its looking good david
> *



Thanks especially coming from you :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 12:16 PM~9781116
> *Thanks especially coming from you :biggrin:
> *


thats the man for sure..the bikes danny built speak for them selves..  ..so david ur not a prospect yet?..i would thought for sure now..


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sgonna be bad ass bro!


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 25 2008, 10:38 AM~9781270
> *thats the man for sure..the bikes danny built speak for them selves..  ..so david ur not a prospect yet?..i would thought for sure now..
> *



1 more meeting and I'm on my probation period. jerry goes by the books which I like. he has my plaque, still needs chromed, but i get it when my probations up :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm sooooo EXCITED I can barely stand it! :uh:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 01:03 PM~9781513
> *1 more meeting and I'm on my probation period.  jerry goes by the books which I like.  he has my plaque, still needs chromed, but i get it when my probations up :biggrin: :biggrin:  I'm sooooo EXCITED I can barely stand it!  :uh:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, LMao,

Just figured out that my G/F's dad has a welder in his garage. She didnt know i needed one. i'll teach her yet.... :biggrin: More than likely I'll have some welding done tomorrow. Also going to price and possibly order the paint.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 08:54 PM~9785570
> *Well, LMao,
> 
> Just figured out that my G/F's dad has a welder in his garage.  She didnt know i needed one.  i'll teach her yet.... :biggrin:  More than likely I'll have some welding done tomorrow.  Also going to price and possibly order the paint.
> *


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 08:54 PM~9785570
> *Well, LMao,
> 
> Just figured out that my G/F's dad has a welder in his garage.  She didnt know i needed one.  i'll teach her yet.... :biggrin:  More than likely I'll have some welding done tomorrow.  Also going to price and possibly order the paint.
> *


keep it up bro. I kno its more harder for u to build ur bike than it is for me. I wish u the best to ur project and wish luck to ur health. I see u r doing a great job and I can't lie. I thought u wanted free handouts at the begging but now that I seen u working hard and keepin us posted I changed my mind. U really came through and I wish u luck to the bike, car, ur son and u. Keep doin wat u doin best homie. This bike will go to the top from the designs I have seen. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 25 2008, 09:26 PM~9785803
> *keep it up bro. I kno its more harder for u to build ur bike than it is for me. I wish u the best to ur project and wish luck to ur health. I see u r doing a great job and I can't lie. I thought u wanted free handouts at the begging but now that I seen u working hard and keepin us posted I changed my mind. U really came through and I wish u luck to the bike, car, ur son and u. Keep doin wat u doin best homie. This bike will go to the top from the designs I have seen.  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks alot for those comments. I know what you mean aboutn thinking about wanting free handouts, but obviously thats not the case. My dad raised me to work, and work hard for everythign I get in life, but due to my unfortunate health problems its making it very hard. You see me in those pics in 4 degree weather working on this thing. I'm just doing what I can with what I have available. seriously though, i think thats the best post you have poisted on these forums. That means alot and is very inspirational to me. i plan to bust ass on this thing till its done, pending money and parts, and weather. It will be done right though, thats my main goal, and as long as I'm happy with what I'm doing is all that matters.  I do assure you that everyone who has, or will help me will get the recognition they need, and hopefully I'll be stable enough one day soon to pass on the help to someone else in need!

David


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 09:33 PM~9785851
> *Thanks alot for those comments.  I know what you mean aboutn thinking about wanting free handouts, but obviously thats not the case.  My dad raised me to work, and work hard for everythign I get in life, but due to my unfortunate health problems its making it very hard.  You see me in those pics in 4 degree weather working on this thing.  I'm just doing what I can with what I have available.  seriously though, i think thats the best post you have poisted on these forums.  That means alot and is very inspirational to me.  i plan to bust ass on this thing till its done, pending money and parts, and weather.  It will be done right though, thats my main goal, and as long as I'm happy with what I'm doing is all that  matters.   I do assure you that everyone who has, or will help me will get the recognition they need, and hopefully I'll be stable enough one day soon to pass on the help to someone else in need!
> 
> David
> *


Welcome. I'm tellin the truth ur bike will be a prospect and I can assure u that. I kno its very hard to work with an illness and especially in 4 degree weather. Man u will definetly get recognition from me and other LIL members. Don't worry I kno u will make this the best bike u and ur son have made and best of all when u pass it to ur kid he can have the memory of his dad building a bike for him. Which makes it a prospect. And the best post I ever posted is because I mean it bro lowriding is not a sport its a family and we family help each other out and motivate each other. That post was the truth and usually if u kno me I wouldn't say anything like that but like I said I wish u the best and I kno when ur in the Luxurious u will make them proud. Keep it up bro.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

and if u want I get a free custom headbadge from Wicked that I don't really need. If u want I can ask him to put like a dollar sign on it custom made to put on ur bike. Just a gift from me. If u want PM me to discuss. Iight keep it up


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 19 2008, 05:55 PM~9735506
> **** Hey Guys, I'm looking for a birdcage seatpost, and some sissy bars with birdcages if they make em'***  LMK what you got and how much.  I have that trike axle I can trade......
> 
> David
> *


ill see wat I can do.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 25 2008, 01:03 PM~9781513
> *1 more meeting and I'm on my probation period.  jerry goes by the books which I like.  he has my plaque, still needs chromed, but i get it when my probations up :biggrin: :biggrin:  I'm sooooo EXCITED I can barely stand it!  :uh:
> *


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Havent got to the welder yet, but I got some more grinding drums from my dad to finish up the skirts and tank pieces.

I did manage to get the spokes painted black and the wheel painted. I just went with a glodd black, and a Jade Green Metallic. Here are the progress pics. **NOTE** Nothing has clear on it yet!

Everything in primer....










The spokes painted black.......









Here are a couple of pics of the rim painted.....



















AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST......AGAIN FOR THE HATERS....


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

gonna be some nice lookin rims man


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 12:36 PM~9789611
> *Havent got to the welder yet, but I got some more grinding drums from my dad to finish up the skirts and tank pieces.
> 
> I did manage to get the spokes painted black and the wheel painted.  I just went with a glodd black, and a Jade Green Metallic.  Here are the progress pics.  **NOTE** Nothing has clear on it yet!
> ...


keep it up bro I just talked to Str8 Clown'n and he said he can do the badge I don't kno when u would get it but nice works on the rims and spokes getting pretty good


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

HaHa Thanks for the comments, I've never really painted anything besides a model before :biggrin: and that was with a spraycan  trying my best though. I cant wait for the paint to cure so i can wetsand and aldd a couple of coats of clear to get that GLOSS :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 01:11 PM~9789830
> *HaHa Thanks for the comments, I've never really painted anything besides a model before :biggrin: and that was with a spraycan   trying my best though.  I cant wait for the paint to cure so i can wetsand and aldd a couple of coats of clear to get that GLOSS :biggrin:
> *


R u gonna paint the headbadge also??? Or leave it the way it is?? Paint is good just keep it up.


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Everything is lookin great David I knew you would make an awsome LuxuriouS member thats why I did what I had to do and introuduced you to the family and let me tell ya you are starting to fit in just fine I bet you can't wait to hold that plaque up high and represent the club to the fullest we all have faith in you your doin a great job with this build keep up the great work :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good David...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good so far, thes a sweet shade of green


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77+Jan 26 2008, 01:19 PM~9789896-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it. cant wait to c lear it tomorrow and see how much better it looks then!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 07:49 PM~9792039
> *gonna chrome it probably :biggrin:
> 
> *


Nice keep it up


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

looking good man. keep up the good work. Ill have them forks for ya after casper.


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 09:49 PM~9792039
> *gonna chrome it probably :biggrin:
> Thanks bradley,if it wasnt for you none of this would be happening.  You will be forever a brother in my book      Thanks especialyy coming from a baller like you Dave :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 27 2008, 12:05 AM~9793041
> *looking good man. keep up the good work.  Ill have them forks for ya after casper.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

You guys are just AWESOME! You all are making this build so much mofre worth it and meaningful to me. I cannot wait to meet you all in person, to show my gratitude. I should have the clear on the rim and spokes tomorrow, just giving the paint time to cure. I'm in the process of taking the other rim apart as we speak.

David


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 26 2008, 10:05 PM~9793041
> *looking good man. keep up the good work.  Ill have them forks for ya after casper.
> *



Thanks bro, I appreciate it more than you know


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

goodluck with the build it looks great


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 11:11 PM~9793411
> *goodluck with the build it looks great
> *



Thanks Alot. I'm putting my heart and sould into this build!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 10:51 PM~9793316
> *You guys are just AWESOME!  You all are making this build so much mofre worth it and meaningful to me.  I cannot wait to meet you all in person, to show my gratitude.  I should have the clear on the rim and spokes tomorrow, just giving the paint time to cure.  I'm in the process of taking the other rim apart as we speak.
> 
> David
> *


 :thumbsup: can't meet me I live in Northern Cali. Haha. Builds comin along great bro keep us posted with the project and trust me this project will be easier to finish. And for the badge aren't u going for a gold and green theme if yes why don't u gold plate the Custom Dollar Sign Headbadge Gold??? I also seen a guy selling a birdcage seatpost and birdcadge mirrors and birdcage knockoffs ill see what I can do. I kno him so it will cost me only a couple of bucks and ill send them to u if I can get them.


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 26 2008, 11:18 PM~9793442
> *:thumbsup: can't meet me I live in Northern Cali. Haha. Builds comin along great bro keep us posted with the project and trust me this project will be easier to finish. And for the badge aren't u going for a gold and green theme if yes why don't u gold plate the Custom Dollar Sign Headbadge Gold??? I also seen a guy selling a birdcage seatpost and birdcadge mirrors and birdcage knockoffs ill see what I can do. I kno him so it will cost me only a couple of bucks and ill send them to u if I can get them.
> *


Sounds awesome!!!!! I'm gonna do chrome and gold  I thought about it and think it looks better.


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 11:24 PM~9793453
> *Sounds awesome!!!!!  I'm gonna do chrome and gold   I thought about it and think it looks better.
> *


yea that sounds kool. Just tlked with his mom hes also sellin a birdcage twisted sissybar with spears at the end. Want them???


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 11:24 PM~9793453
> *Sounds awesome!!!!!  I'm gonna do chrome and gold   I thought about it and think it looks better.
> *


yea that sounds kool. Just tlked with his mom hes also sellin a birdcage twisted sissybar with spears at the end. Want them???


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 26 2008, 11:17 PM~9793441
> *Thanks Alot. I'm putting my heart and sould into this build!
> *


dats all it takes and ull get it the way u want

just make sure u do it the way u want and not no one else


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 26 2008, 11:27 PM~9793465
> *yea that sounds kool. Just tlked with his mom hes also sellin a birdcage twisted sissybar with spears at the end. Want them???
> *



I was actually looking for some of those, and didnt know if they made em. I would love to have them


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 27 2008, 08:27 AM~9794366
> *I was actually looking for some of those, and didnt know if they made em.  I would love to have them
> *


 :uh: u sound patheic :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 27 2008, 06:34 AM~9794383
> *:uh:  u sound patheic  :biggrin:
> *


:twak: Just kidding bro! I dont have the stacks like you fixin' up that Cutty :biggrin:

In all reality, since I have a couple of birdcage parts, I was looking for a seatpost, and possibly some sissybars, b ut didnt know tif anyone made em' or if they had to be custom made 


Should be clearing the wheel I have painted already, today, as well as the spokes. The welding has been put off till my G/F's dad is off work so he can help me. I guess hes pretty good, and I have very minimal experience. Probably go ahead and start the other prep work on the other rim, and possibly shoot it today. I'm trying to work around my dad hanging drywall in the shop :uh: Then next week the rims are off to the ole' faithful schwinn shop to be relaced and trued :biggrin: Next step after that, more pics, bondo, and some sanding and grinding.......


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok Builders, I have a few questions since this is my first true build.

1. What kind of grinding disc should I use to grind down the welds. i dont want to overdo it and have to start over again.

2. After Bondo, what grit sandpaper process should I use?

Any help or ideas is appreciated.

David


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 27 2008, 06:27 AM~9794366
> *I was actually looking for some of those, and didnt know if they made em.  I would love to have them
> *


alright I'll see if he still doesn't have a buyer if not their urs. And good luck with the sanding and grinding. :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderjoker77_@Jan 27 2008, 10:14 AM~9795057
> *alright I'll see if he still doesn't have a buyer if not their urs. And good luck with the sanding and grinding.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks lil homie, i appreciate it alot, more than you know. Those parts will set this bike off. I'm working on some paint designs now too. Should be sick!


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 27 2008, 10:17 AM~9795070
> *Thanks lil homie, i appreciate it alot, more than you know.  Those parts will set this bike off.  I'm working on some paint designs now too.  Should be sick!
> *


 :thumbsup: anything to help a fellow member. I bet them designs are sick :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 27 2008, 09:17 AM~9794447
> *:twak:  Just kidding bro!  I dont have the stacks like you fixin' up that Cutty :biggrin:
> 
> In all reality, since I have a couple of birdcage parts, I was looking for a seatpost, and possibly some sissybars, b ut didnt know tif anyone made em' or if they had to be custom made
> ...


wahaahahhaha 

but bike is lookin real good  :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

carl casper is just one month away. excalibur is going out with a bang!
you will get the ultimate hand-me-downs.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 27 2008, 09:44 AM~9794484
> *Ok Builders, I have a few questions since this is my first true build.
> 
> 1.  What kind of grinding disc should I use to grind down the welds.  i dont want to overdo it and have to start over again.
> ...


someone posted a handle bar weld....a sanding disc pad on a angle grinder!

i would start off with 80 grit...<depends how much cake or bondo you got...where abouts you body work is cus you dont want to take to much off in the lighter spots...

220 then finish with 120....move on to 400 dry for final...prime the 400 <block it out...the


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

^^^ d-twist did the handle bars. 

sand bondo with lots of 300 until you get the shape you want. then sand with 220 before primer. primer the frame. 
then 180 for paint prep (be sure the frame is sanded entirely )
spray your paint. then wait until tacky then clear.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oops thats backwards.

shape with 180, then sand with 220 to smooth out, then 300 before paint. 

sorry for the mess-up


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jan 27 2008, 10:13 PM~9799848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wheres the pics???????/


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2008, 05:54 AM~9801319
> *wheres the pics???????/
> *



Kinda put on hold for a few days. Dad chose out of his million things to do, to flippin' drywall the shop :uh: :twak: i'll have more soon though :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jan 28 2008, 06:09 AM~9801356
> *
> *



damn homie I'm calling you.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 28 2008, 12:13 AM~9799848
> *carl casper is just one month away.  excalibur is going out with a bang!
> you will get the ultimate hand-me-downs.
> *


sweet i wonted a bike :cheesy: :biggrin: 





jk


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 02:02 PM~9804074
> *sweet i wonted a bike  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> jk
> *



:angry: :twak:

:roflmao: j/k supa


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

any updates homie


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, just the shop is under construction with drywall hanging :uh: Should be ready to go again by this weekend


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 28 2008, 05:38 PM~9805796
> *Yeah, just the shop is under construction with drywall hanging :uh:  Should be ready to go again by this weekend
> *


kool. I just sent the Money Order to Darren a couple days ago so u should have the badge in a couple more days


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 28 2008, 05:05 PM~9804563
> *:angry:  :twak:
> 
> :roflmao: j/k supa
> *


 :biggrin: ill leave the bike thing to u all  :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 28 2008, 11:15 PM~9807347
> *:biggrin:  ill leave the bike thing to u all    :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD! 

:biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky+Jan 28 2008, 08:15 PM~9807347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 LOL


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 28 2008, 11:53 PM~9808735
> *GOOD :twak: J/P bro :roflamo:
> Some of us have to START somewhere lol :biggrin: BALLER.....
> X2 LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 28 2008, 11:09 PM~9808021
> *YOU SHOULD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: 





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wats up buddy :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Jan 29 2008, 11:15 AM~9812584
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  wats up buddy  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Supa? Hows the lift comin' on the Cutty?
Hopefully well! :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jan 28 2008, 11:09 PM~9808021
> *YOU SHOULD!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  Sup big Darren


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Jeeeewwwyyyyy wont call me no more. :tears: I tried to call you yesterday brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

A little update.........More work on the frame this weekend. Got my disability check coming in Friday, might be able to spare a little on the bike lol :biggrin: 

Might change the fork design a little per TonyO. Just waiting on him to finish up on some other projects ahead of mine for the designs.

Welding might also take place this w/e, not definate yet though.

David


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 29 2008, 10:32 PM~9818896
> *A little update.........More work on the frame this weekend.  Got my disability check coming in Friday, might be able to spare a little on the bike lol :biggrin:
> 
> Might change the fork design a little per TonyO.  Just waiting on him to finish up on some other projects ahead of mine for the designs.
> ...


 :thumbsup: can't wait to see it finished bro. I checked up with my friend and he sold the birdcage parts but I still think I can try and get u sum parts that r birdcage. And the headbadge will start maybe Thursday or Friday depending on wat date he gets the money order and u should have it either next week or the following depending on how much time to CAD it up and cut it. But overall u doin a great job


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Jan 29 2008, 01:48 PM~9812818
> *Whats up Supa?  Hows the lift comin' on the Cutty?
> Hopefully well! :biggrin:
> *



its juiced now :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice build up. Can't wait to see the finished project. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 30 2008, 09:08 PM~9827183
> *Nice build up. Can't wait to see the finished project.  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



Me either :biggrin: Damn snow might put a hold on some things sonce the shop isnt at my house :angry: We'll just have to see this w/e though!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sooooo anything new :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sup David just checkin in see whats new


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Feb 1 2008, 12:55 PM~9842141
> *Sup David just checkin in see whats new
> *


Not much Brad. With the weather and Dad hanging drywall, I've had to put things on hold for a bit lol :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Feb 1 2008, 06:04 PM~9843481
> *Not much Brad.  With the weather and Dad hanging drywall, I've had to put things on hold for a bit lol :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 1 2008, 09:49 PM~9846122
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



Yeah, it sux ass, but I'm heading down there tomorrow afternoon, and am gonna try and get some more work done!


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

sounds good bro :cheesy:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hey how about this dollar sign for your parts??

http://www.availableimages.com/images/prev...er%20(2007).jpg


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2008, 10:35 AM~9869322
> *Hey how about this dollar sign for your parts??
> 
> http://www.availableimages.com/images/prev...er%20(2007).jpg
> ...



Show me a design.....I likey :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

u want dat as a headbadge :biggrin:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Feb 5 2008, 06:22 PM~9871442
> *Show me a design.....I likey :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

where you at man???


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

are you still coming to carl casper?


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 19 2008, 12:37 AM~9975985
> *are you still coming to carl casper?
> *


We'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 18 2008, 07:35 PM~9972882
> *where you at man???
> *


X2 haven't seen you in a while any progress on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

screw the bike. Im building an 84 coupe'deville.


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Feb 20 2008, 11:13 PM~9991659
> *screw the bike.  Im building an 84 coupe'deville.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

guess I wont see you at carl casper???


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn you give up on the bike whats up have you talked to Jerry you still joining Lux??????????


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry Ive kinda dissapeared guys. Just been really busy, and have sick kids, and sick myself. HAVE NOT given up on the bike . I've actually got it down at the shop to be welded in the morning. I even have a digital camera to snap some pics! Check back for some updates soon :biggrin: and yes I STILL WANNA JOIN lux!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

u werent at casper :angry:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Feb 28 2008, 01:50 PM~10051341
> *u werent at casper  :angry:
> *



yeah i know bro, being sick, and financial situations caught me and couldnt make it. I was sooooo dissapointed!


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Feb 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10051322
> *Sorry Ive kinda dissapeared guys.  Just been really busy, and have sick kids, and sick myself.  HAVE NOT given up on the bike .  I've actually got it down at the shop to be welded in the morning.  I even have a digital camera to snap some pics!  Check back for some updates soon :biggrin:  and yes I STILL WANNA JOIN lux!
> *


Are you a prospect yet


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hey David check out the parts I had designed by Justdeez for my daughters bike :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

Just an update.........

The bike frame is mostly welded up. My girlfriends Dad did an awesome job on it. Now for some grinding and bondo and I'll be on my way! I dont have any pics because i didnt have a camera, but I'll try to have some soon. Its snowing like a mofo now :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ SICK FOO CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME PICS


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STLLO64_@Mar 2 2008, 12:33 AM~10068944
> *Hey David check out the parts I had designed by Justdeez for my daughters bike :0
> 
> 
> ...



Dayyyyyuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn :0 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Mar 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10113351
> *Dayyyyyuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnn :0  :0
> *


thank you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yawn:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2008, 12:11 PM~10113414
> *:yawn:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 


Dont HATE..........

Appreciate

You will when its done  







:biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by greenwithenvy1981_@Feb 28 2008, 04:57 PM~10051798
> *yeah i know bro, being sick, and financial situations caught me and couldnt make it.  I was sooooo dissapointed!
> *


its all good bro but u better be here for showdown :biggrin:


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Mar 7 2008, 02:40 PM~10113668
> *its all good bro but u better be here for showdown  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

those parts are sick except for the forks but damm nice


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

NICE parts


----------



## STLLO64 (Mar 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Mar 22 2008, 05:34 PM~10230699
> *:uh:
> *


wuz up jarry


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Mar 22 2008, 07:34 PM~10230699
> *:uh:
> *


X2

8 dollars. :0


----------

